# Old Tivo box uses



## goldenkittycat_oldintonew (May 5, 2017)

Okso my first time here and first time to do anything with a Tivo box

So my Grandad moved house from stafford to stone - Virgin came yesterday and setup his VirginMedia and they upgraded his router and Tivo (He has had a new Tivo V6) - Virgin didn't want the old Tivo and Router so he gave them to me - where I live we don't have Virgin cabling - everyone uses sky or satellite so I setup the Superhub2AC (Old Router) as a WiFi repeater and works damn well! so now I waswondering if there was some sort of hack or converter box to make the SMT-C7100 Tivo box pick up channels from our Satellite dish - not bothered about Virgin or Sky paid channels just like BBC1 and ITV etc.
Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

goldenkittycat_oldintonew said:


> Okso my first time here and first time to do anything with a Tivo box
> 
> So my Grandad moved house from stafford to stone - Virgin came yesterday and setup his VirginMedia and they upgraded his router and Tivo (He has had a new Tivo V6) - Virgin didn't want the old Tivo and Router so he gave them to me - where I live we don't have Virgin cabling - everyone uses sky or satellite so I setup the Superhub2AC (Old Router) as a WiFi repeater and works damn well! so now I waswondering if there was some sort of hack or converter box to make the SMT-C7100 Tivo box pick up channels from our Satellite dish - not bothered about Virgin or Sky paid channels just like BBC1 and ITV etc.
> Thanks


There are 2 UK-centric forums on this site

TiVo Series 1 - UK

VirginMedia TV with TiVo - UK

where you are more likely to find TiVo users who can help than us US residents who are the vast majority of the participants in this and most of the other forums.


----------

